# W-LAN kontra Power Line



## Tilo (25 März 2004)

Nur Privatanwender-keine Comerzielle Nutzung!

Wir ziehen dieses Jahr noch in unser eigenes häuschen um und möchten dort natürlich auch wieder online gehen. um nun aber den Kabelsalat der durchs Haus geht zu minnimieren bzw. ganz weg zu lassen, überlegen wir derzeit, was besser bzw. günstiger ist-Power Line oder W-LAN. 
Auch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt ist der Virenschutz bzw. Dialerschutz. Kann ich mir per Power Line auch Viren bzw. Dialer einfangen bzw. mich davor schützen? Oder ist W-LAN mit ISDN und herkömmlichen AV Programmen besser geeignet? :machkaputt:   
Wer hat Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet und könnte helfen?


----------



## Heiko (25 März 2004)

Nimm WLAN. Das geht immer.
Bei Powerline mußt Du eventuell auf die Beschaltung Deiner Leitungen achten...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 März 2004)

Bei Powerline ist die Produktauswahl nicht so groß, wie bei W-LAN. Deswegen dürftest Du preislich mit einem W-LAN-Netz besser fahren. Zumal es schneller ist, als Netzwerk über Steckdose...


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2004)

Powerline



> Powerline macht einen Sprung auf 200 MBit/s
> DS2 demonstriert Powerline-Modems, die 200 MBit/s brutto übertragen.
> Der spanische
> Chip-Designer DS2 demonstriert auf der CeBIT in Halle 12, Stand A66, erstmalig Chips,
> ...


----------



## Tilo (26 März 2004)

Angenommen wir entscheiden uns für Powerline:



			
				Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir per Power Line auch Viren bzw. Dialer einfangen bzw. mich davor schützen?  :machkaputt:



Bei W-Lan hätt ich Bedenken wegen des "unabsichtlichen großen Lauschangriffs". Kann ich mich davor schützen, ohne gleich das Haus in einen Faradyschen (<-schreibt der Meister sich so?) Käfig zu verwandeln?

Ich weis, Fragen über Fragen. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Lieber vor dem Schaden klug, als hinterher fluchen...  :bash: 

Ich hab von der ganzen Sache nicht allzu viel Ahnung und bin daher auf "Ideensuche" zu diesem Thema.


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm WLAN. Das geht immer.
> Bei Powerline mußt Du eventuell auf die Beschaltung Deiner Leitungen achten...



Es gibt noch etwas , was mich grundsätzlich an  Powerline stört, systembedingt sind es 
elektrische Dreckschleudern , d.h sie verbreiten in der gesamten Umgebung Störfelder bzw Störnebel.
Falls man nicht gerade auf dem freien  Feld wohnt , würde ich es schon wegen möglicher Beeinträchtigung 
des Radioempfangs von Nachbarn nicht einsetzen. Wenn ein KW-Amateur in der Nähe 
wohnt ist der Zoff vorprogrammiert. 

tf


----------



## Tilo (26 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt noch etwas , was mich grundsätzlich an  Powerline stört, systembedingt sind es
> elektrische Dreckschleudern , d.h sie verbreiten in der gesamten Umgebung Störfelder bzw Störnebel.
> Falls man nicht gerade auf dem freien  Feld wohnt , würde ich es schon wegen möglicher Beeinträchtigung
> des Radioempfangs von Nachbarn nicht einsetzen. Wenn ein KW-Amateur in der Nähe
> ...



Trifft das nicht auch auf W-LAN zu? Ich denk mal da werden ja auch elektrische Signale (Funkwellen?) durch den Äther gejagt. Und die könnten den Nachbarn ebenfalls das Abendprogramm vermiesen...und der mir dann den Abend.   Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Trifft das nicht auch auf W-LAN zu? Ich denk mal da werden ja auch elektrische Signale (Funkwellen?) durch den Äther gejagt. Und die könnten den Nachbarn ebenfalls das Abendprogramm vermiesen...und der mir dann den Abend.   Oder seh ich das falsch?



Da besteht  ein erheblicher Unterschied, das würde aber im Rahmen eines kurzen Postings zu weit führen.
Nur ganz knapp : W-LAN wird als (sehr) hochfrequentes Signal (ähnlich wie bei Handys ) durch den "Äther gejagt" 
und dadurch kommt es de facto  zu keinen  Beeinträchtigungen. Bei Powerline findet die 
Übertragung auf sehr viel niedrigeren Trägerfrequenzen statt , die unmittelbar mit 
Radioempfang kollidieren können.


----------



## Tilo (26 März 2004)

Soweit so gut. Wie siehts es denn aber mit der Abhörsicherheit aus? Drahtlose (Heim)netzwerke sind doch auch irgendwo abhörbar. nicht das ich einen Terroranschlag o.ä. auf meinem Rechner plane, aber schlußendlich sind die Daten auf meinem Rechner mein Privateigentum. Wenn jeder da mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand alles mitlesen kann, kann ich mich ja gleich auf den Marktplatz setzen und allen Leuten erzählen, was ich gerade tue. Irgendwo ist doch da die Privatsphäre verletzt. Sicher kann ich mich davor schützen-trotzdem ein Rest Unsicherheit bleibt immer. Bei PowerLine ist das "versehntliche Abhören" schon schwieriger. Trotz der Störungen. Is zumindest meine Meinung zu diesem Thema. Laß mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
P.S.: Auch gegen diese neiderfrequenten Sörstrahlungen müßte es doch ein Mittel geben...Oder nicht?


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit so gut. Wie siehts es denn aber mit der Abhörsicherheit aus? Drahtlose (Heim)netzwerke sind doch auch irgendwo abhörbar.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Auch gegen diese neiderfrequenten Sörstrahlungen müßte es doch ein Mittel geben...Oder nicht?



zu 1. Das hängt von deinen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen ab , inwieweit du ungebetene Mithörer hast. 
ich weiß daß es da Probleme gibt, aber das können dir andere sicher besser beantworten 

zu 2 . im Prinzip gilt für das Abhören das gleiche.
 was Vorkehrungen gegen Störungen betrifft ja , indem du alle Netzkabel aus deiner  Wohnung 
und in  der Nachbarschaft rausreißt und gegen abgeschirmte Netzkabel ersetzt inklusive 
der Zuleitung zu allen Geräten (auch bei den Nachbarn)


----------



## Tilo (26 März 2004)

:rotfl: mein Name ist nicht Dagobert Duck und ich verfüge leider auch nicht über dessen Fantstrillionen. Auch ei Schweizer Nummernkonto nenne ich nicht mein eigen. Ja und der reiche Erbonkel hat sich leider auch noch nicht gemeldet :rotfl:  Also werd ich mit dem Risiko leben müssen. Wäre noch der Kostenfaktor. Was zahle ich für ein ordentliches W-LAN und was für POWERLINE? Bzw. bei W-LAN, was ist dort empfehlenswert?


----------



## Tilo (18 Februar 2008)

*[Thema für mich abschließend beendet] AW: W-LAN kontra Power Line*

Is zwar schon ne Weile her. Trotzdem möchte ich das Thema aktualisieren und beenden.

Nach dem Einzug ins eigene Häuschen hatten wir uns für WLAN entschieden. Das funktionierte aber nicht so wie es sein sollte. Sobald ein oder zwei Türen geschlossen wurden, wurde die Verbindungsqualität mehr als mies bis zum völligen Verbindungsabbruch. Das konnten und wollten wir auf Dauer nicht hinnehmen. Alternativlösungen wurden gesucht, ohne dass man Löcher in die Wände bohren mußte.
Mittlerweile sind wir seit fast 6 Wochen in Besitz des "Internet aus der Steckdose" (DLAN von "devolo") und vollauf zufrieden.
ein Update der Firmware der FRITZ!Box hat ein übriges dazu bei getragen. Beschwerden gab es bis zum heutigen Tag keine. Weder von uns noch von den Nachbarn...
Was den Virenschutz angeht, so haben wir auch eine Lösung gefunden. Ein ordentliches AV-Programm wirkt manchmal Wunder. Wenn es dann noch mit einem gesunden Misstrauen gegenüber unbekannten Anwendungen gegenüber verbunden ist, kann eigentlich FAST nichts mehr schief gehen...

Danke für die Tips und Anregungen bis hierher.


----------

